# Snake Crusader with Bruce George



## sarah_m (Mar 23, 2009)

I know not everyone is a fan but just thought i'd post to let people know that Bruce George is on Animal Planet tonight at 7:30 in a new series.
Looking forward to it


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2009)

i seen the add for that but dident kno when it was on thx


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 28, 2009)

i hadn't seen his show before but there is an episode currently available in the _on demand menu_ if you have foxtel IQ, he revisits his bite that he received from an adder.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 28, 2009)

lol its not a new series its the same one he had to change his name cuz he got sued for useing the old one.....snake buster.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 28, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> lol its not a new series its the same one he had to change his name cuz he got sued for useing the old one.....snake buster.



Seems like a new series....just as bad as the last one though


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 28, 2009)

Was a good episode.
i just wish he talked more about the snakes then himself! and educate more i find his show annoying at times as he ALWAYS talks about how bad a bite is ect when he should be explaining why they bite ect.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 28, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> Was a good episode.
> i just wish he talked more about the snakes then himself! and educate more i find his show annoying at times as he ALWAYS talks about how bad a bite is ect when he should be explaining why they bite ect.



It bit him because he grabed it and inch and a half behind it's head..


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It bit him because he grabed it and inch and a half behind it's head..


 yeh i know.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw a few of his programs and means well and saves lots of snakes from getting shovelled by hicks but i think he is quite rough on the snakes with his grab stick and sometimes pinning down hard. I remember an episode where he went to a herpetologists land who had dozens of tigers in captivity/quarantined and was time to release them into wild and herp dude wouldn't let George near them with his grab stick and gave hime a hook to use. Although i really enjoyed his programs and his enthusiasm. /hats-off


----------



## simonchristie (Mar 29, 2009)

im only guessing but id say the produces would have most say in what gets put in the episodes and how it comes across, theres probably 20+hrs of footage per episode and im pretty sure he doesnt edit it down himself. Its just great theres a reptile show on tv we can relate to being that its australia


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah ill back that


----------



## kahlan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> lol its not a new series its the same one he had to change his name cuz he got sued for useing the old one.....snake buster.



that was dismissed....he did not have to stop using the name and the old snake buster series still exists


but yeah as far as i'm concerned the entire thing is a steaming pile of manure, completely fake setups


----------



## diamond_man (Apr 13, 2009)

i dont like him... self indulgent garbage.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 13, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> im only guessing but id say the produces would have most say in what gets put in the episodes and how it comes across, theres probably 20+hrs of footage per episode and im pretty sure he doesnt edit it down himself. Its just great theres a reptile show on tv we can relate to being that its australia



i agree with ur last sentence.... it's more so an outlet to promote respecting and understanding snakes for people who have no clue bout how snakes react... i do agree that he should stop talking so much bout himself and focus more on snakes ha


----------



## cockney red (Apr 13, 2009)

Drama Queen!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't think the new show was in Australia. When I caught a bit of it the other night he was in Pakistan, a couple of weeks ago it was another country again.

While he may not have final say in the editing process (Isay nay not, for all we know he does), the editors aren't responsible for his extremely unprofessional and outrigt dangerous behaviour.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 13, 2009)

that dude makes me laugh of all the guys that do reptile shows he is by far the most biggest nob of them all. but thats just my 2cents worth


----------



## Kris (Apr 13, 2009)

This short bikie dud snake tamperer was at a mates place a few years ago. He was tampering with a BHP and the little snakey super hero looks at the camera and says something like "ahh, Aspidites ramsyai" yep, he's that clever. 

He gets bitten so much in his "comedy acts " that he clearly should not be allowed to tamper with these animals. 

But, he is a snag, love the tears when letting the cobra go in the last performance he was in. He'll get an oscar for that.

Kris.


----------



## MatE (Apr 13, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Drama Queen!



Not as bad as that other guy, you know the one"IVE BEEN BITTEN GUYS"LOL
But he is getting to be as bad as him.I thought the object of snake catching was to not get bitten,he is way to reckless for me.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It bit him because he grabed it and inch and a half behind it's head..



I wonder how many herpers cringed while watching that episode, just before he got bitten, lol. I certainly did.


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 13, 2009)

Kris said:


> This short bikie dud snake tamperer was at a mates place a few years ago. He was tampering with a BHP and the little snakey super hero looks at the camera and says something like "ahh, Aspidites ramsyai" yep, he's that clever.
> 
> 
> Kris.


 
Come on man obviously it was a woma morph....


----------



## Kris (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, the Balaclava bandit morph Ivon.

He's like Austen Stevens very own Mini Me.....in more ways than one.

Kris.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 13, 2009)

the episode of him at tully gorge getting up close with a scrubby 
i thought the adrenaline was going to make his head explode he was buzzing so much from the rush of tangling with a monster scrubby , lol maybe 12 foot if that ,??.


----------



## Rep-Style (Apr 13, 2009)

hes much better then that blonde khaki wearn goose that used to get around screaming CRIKEY!


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 13, 2009)

yes he over reacts in his shows etc. but hey,l if your getting paid to do that good on ya, im for one jealous its not me doing it, getting paid to do something you enjoy why the hell not


----------



## GOOBA (Apr 13, 2009)

yeh hes a joke. doesnt know anything bout the snakes and in pakistan he had to refer to the pakie rangler about evey little bit of info bout every snake. 
austin stevens is a legend though love the man.


----------



## gozz (Apr 13, 2009)

Good on the guys that make these programs,
Some of you guys that bag them out coulnd do a program any 
better. As the genral public would be bored to tears watching.
I dont see the point in bagging the people in our great hobby
we should be behind them. I guess most people here on our site
know way more than these guys buy reading and sitting in front
of a key board. I will enjoy watching the future Reptile programs.
cheers


----------



## horsenz (Apr 13, 2009)

gozz said:


> Good on the guys that make these programs,
> Some of you guys that bag them out coulnd do a program any
> better. As the genral public would be bored to tears watching.
> I dont see the point in bagging the people in our great hobby
> ...




its the great APS knocking machine every time there is a show on reptiles on tv someone will bag it as rubbish as everyone here knows way more than everyone else


----------



## Kersten (Apr 13, 2009)

You know Gozz, usually I'd agree with you. I'm all for anything that promotes the hobby in a positive way. However, I don't think that someone who repeatedly endangers his own life and the reputations of the professionals he works occasionally with is promoting the hobby positively. 

Each to their own but he's not my cuppa.


----------



## Dave (Apr 13, 2009)

Who cares if they over react, who cares if they are using captive reps instead of showing/finding wild.. Non herp people aren't going to watch someone go on about lots of scientific information are they?


----------



## Kurama (Apr 13, 2009)

It is hands down the worst show ive ever seen.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Who cares if they over react, who cares if they are using captive reps instead of showing/finding wild.. Non herp people aren't going to watch someone go on about lots of scientific information are they?



O' Shea's big adventure is a top show... as is Venom ER, both are educational, hosted by people at the TOP of their game, little to no staging needed, full of technical and basic info.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 13, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Who cares if they over react, who cares if they are using captive reps instead of showing/finding wild.. Non herp people aren't going to watch someone go on about lots of scientific information are they?



But this guy spreads a lot of incorect information. Surely you don't support him spreading rumors to non herp people?
I watched one show and in that one show he claimed it wasn't safe for him to be biten by a black whip snake because he couldn't ID the snake to the hospital if he was biten and that they wouldn't be able to administer antivenom. Never watched a show since, didn't even watch the rest of that episode actually. Now if a non snake person saw that and stumbles across a black whipsnake in there house what do you think is going to happen to that snake?


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It bit him because he grabed it and inch and a half behind it's head..


 
What a goose. Everyone knows the only way to catch Death adders is by tailing them. They cant bite you that way.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It bit him because he grabed it and inch and a half behind it's head..



might have been too scared and didn't want to get too close to the head.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 14, 2009)

At end of the day he does more good than bad. Rescues snakes and releases to wild and educates a little along the way. Would rather watch old Steve Irwin or Oshea or Tarzan aka Austin Stevens hehe. But hats off to him.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 14, 2009)

Any herpetologist who has the competance to handle reptiles correctly
"especially vens" 
Are usually not dieing to get there mugs on film .
Inteligent articulate responcible herptologists are usually making more of a contribution to the herp scene with out jumping arround in front of a camera .

Nothing with wrong with making entertaining ? TV programmes
its entertainment ????

but its hardly herpetologies best practice in action, imo


----------



## krefft (Apr 14, 2009)

C'mon guys take a closer look. 
It's pretty obvious that it's Angry Anderson .That fake moustache and hat didn't fool me for a second. 
I would have thought that they would have taught Angry something about snakes before filming though. If they gave the impression that he knew anything about Reptiles it would be a bit better.


----------



## Kris (Apr 14, 2009)

The only thing he is missing is a cape......

Kreft, Angry Anderson is heaps taller.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 14, 2009)

Last nights show was bad, but it's stepping up in tidal waves of badness :lol: Someone wrote he is a drama queen, and that's spot-on! :lol: 

I love his try-hard Irwin voice - EPIC FAIL! :lol:


----------



## Kris (Apr 14, 2009)

Moose, he's also got the tough man sway happening too- you know, pidgeon chest puffed out, arms stick out to the sides a bit and the waddle....


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 14, 2009)

Bruce George: The only bloke in Australia that could potentially be struck in the face at ground level by a tiger snake 


(Anyway, enough of the sillies from me. I'm not a fan :lol


----------



## brycehf (Apr 14, 2009)

Im not a fan of Bruce George...he is a bit melodramatic IMO, however he may be made to act like that by his producers.
But all in all i like the show, love seeing the animals and some really cool areas of Australia.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 14, 2009)

Surely no one here really believes that the purpose of his shows were ever meant to be educational ?
His shows are simply entertainment through a quirky bikies snake adventures.
Being involved with one episode myself and chatting with the production team, this was clearly, and not unsurprisingly confirmed. I do therefore believe in that capacity alone, these episodes have achieved that. The question may arrive for some of us, is the in correct information irresponsible in any way? Arguably so, but probably of no big deal.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 14, 2009)

If nothing else his hat is pretty cool


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to tell you, I was blown away how tiny he was. A relatively small python looked huge when he was holding it.


----------



## Kris (Apr 14, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I have to tell you, I was blown away how tiny he was. A relatively small python looked huge when he was holding it.



That explains a bit, I saw him on a Triumph bike and thought they must have released a gigantic model with 40'' rims.

Kris.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 14, 2009)

Apparently there was an episode ( I haven't seen it yet ) filmed in Perth where he is seen leaning over the bonnet of a 4wd looking over a map. What people can't see, is he is actually standing on a box. Little in size maybe but huge in enthusiasm.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Little in size maybe but huge in enthusiasm.



So he’s just an appetizer for a croc then??  

I saw him again last night and I’d say that’s the last straw for me. I watched him huffing and puffing and jumping like a startled rabbit over in Singapore with a few Burmese pythons, and on more than one occasion he’s grabbed the tail so far up near its tip he’s not only aggravated an already stressed animal but had the potential to do it a real injury! Luckily the local catcher was on hand then grabbed the tail “properly” to control it only to allow Bruce the window of opportunity to heroically slam his pinner down hard on the head of the animal and save the day! 

The funniest thing I noticed was after all the carry on and sweat and sheer panic he displayed to get these animals over to the zoo for check-up and release he’s met there by this slightly built female vet, who casually (as Bruce jumps a bloody mile) pulls the snake out, gently pins it, heads it, places the main body between her knees for control and give it a sedative; all the while whilst not raising a sweat or freaking out or huffing and puffing like a steam train! Why oh why can a slightly built little lady approach the same situation more calmly than Super George??

He’s really not doing much to promote a composed, sensible approach to these animals. For a supposed expert he’s simply creating more fear about them and sending the wrong message! IMHO


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> he’s met there by this slightly built female vet, who casually pulls the snake out, gently pins it, heads it, places the main body between her knees for control and give it a ;



Gee, I wish I saw that one..reminds me of a video I once saw..........


----------



## Bax155 (Apr 28, 2009)

gozz said:


> Good on the guys that make these programs,
> Some of you guys that bag them out coulnd do a program any
> better. As the genral public would be bored to tears watching.
> I dont see the point in bagging the people in our great hobby
> ...


I agree gozz I think alot of people deep down envy these lucky few who get to show their passion for herps on tv, but are quick to bag them out to boost their egos!! I dont rate it as a great show or an informative show, I watch it purely because I love anythig to do with reptiles!! Instead of bagging the guy out behind his back on here maybe giving the producers of the show some constructive critisism would be better, as they can then pass the public opinion to Bruce!!!



horsenz said:


> its the great APS knocking machine every time there is a show on reptiles on tv someone will bag it as rubbish as everyone here knows way more than everyone else


Totally agree, I would love to see aps people try and host a tv program with their lack of personality!! Imagine tv without the likes of Steve Irwin or Austin Stevens, very boring, I saw a great episode of Austin Stevens with a king cobra which is one of the best herp related tv programs I have ever seen!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> I agree gozz I think alot of people deep down envy these lucky few who get to show their passion for herps on tv, but are quick to bag them out to boost their egos!! I dont rate it as a great show or an informative show, I watch it purely because I love anythig to do with reptiles!! Instead of bagging the guy out behind his back on here maybe giving the producers of the show some constructive critisism would be better, as they can then pass the public opinion to Bruce!!!



I'll do that  Thanks

The fact is, regardless of what animals they have on the show, the host doesn't cut it IMO. That's all I'm stating. I couldn't give a crap if I said it to his face, doesn't worry me in the least. The other fact is I for one have no ego on here, I personally don't claim to know everything that should be known about the hobby, not even close. But if that limited knowledge is all I need to make me a critic then dear old Bruce has a few problems :lol: I wouldn't use the word 'envy' either...pity might come close 8)

Even Austin Stevens makes him look good ......I mean brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I'll do that  Thanks
> 
> The fact is, regardless of what animals they have on the show, the host doesn't cut it IMO. That's all I'm stating. I couldn't give a crap if I said it to his face, doesn't worry me in the least. The other fact is I for one have no ego on here, I personally don't claim to know everything that should be known about the hobby, not even close. But if that limited knowledge is all I need to make me a critic then dear old Bruce has a few problems :lol: I wouldn't use the word 'envy' either...pity might come close 8)
> 
> Even Austin Stevens makes him look good ......I mean brilliant! :lol:



Here, here Moose. I tend to apply the "if I know it's wrong, there's a problem" standard too.

If it were just the man's show pony attitude that was the problem lfe would be sweet. But letting dugites crawl around on your hands on a show watched by kids and saying that it's okay to handle them like that because they're babies and their fangs won't penetrate is not demonstrating a wealth of knowledge nor is it safe. Making a show with people who make their livelihoods and stake their reputations on their herping knowledge and hiding an elapid bite from them while filming isn't on either.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> Imagine tv without the likes of Steve Irwin or Austin Stevens, very boring, QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds good to me, more time for educational shows.


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2009)

Anyone catch the episode on today, the one in Melbourne with all the exotics and poaching ect... What a beautiful Olive he got in that rescue, I want one just like it with that bright yellow belly


----------



## leighroyaus (May 18, 2009)

the guy annoys me with the crap he talks. and yeah i watche dit
that guys house had some really nice enclosures. 
be buggered if id let that midget in my house tho


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Anyone catch the episode on today, the one in Melbourne with all the exotics and poaching ect... What a beautiful Olive he got in that rescue, I want one just like it with that bright yellow belly



Must be a new morph eh?


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2009)

LOL, yes, that guys enclosures were top notch, though his frillies nose was red raw, very impressive display enclosures though...


----------



## leighroyaus (May 18, 2009)

see how at the start when he got that tree snake banged on about how its a danger and could whipe out the environment,. then when the DSE chick said she might be able to find the owner he changed his views


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, the show is full of holes, but is good for light comic relief..


----------



## No-two (May 18, 2009)

Iuno where you guys are watching this but the one I seen today (about 1:30ish) was a crappy re-run of copperheads.


----------



## sarah_m (May 19, 2009)

I like the episodes on reptiles, just cant understand why there are orangutans, saw fish and elephants on a show called Snake Buster.
I find that annoying.


----------

